# Connect Subwoofer to A/V Reciever



## byrdw (Jan 5, 2012)

I was given a new Sony A/V reciever (STR-DH520) for Christmas. When attaching my speakers (a cheap set of Samsung speakers that were given to me) I realized that I cannot connect my subwoofer to my reciever. My reciever has a single 1/8 RCA type plug (the manual calls it a "Monaural audio cord") and my subwoofer has the red and black clip connection that the speaker wire connects to. I cannot find any type of cable that has the 1/8 connector on one end and two "naked" speaker wires on the other end. 

The second point of confusion that I have is the fact that the subwoofer has two "input" sets of the speaker wire clips. 

Are there any options other than buying a new subwoofer out there?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, you can use your subs speaker level inputs. Just hook up your sub from your receiver's front left and right speaker outputs with speaker wire. This will send a full range signal to your sub, but the sub should have a filter that will block the higher frequencies. Connect your front left & right speakers to the sub's speaker level outputs. Your sub will pass on the unfiltered, full range signal back to your speakers. Not ideal but it will get you by with what you have. BTW, what is the model of your sub? If it was part of a HTiB it may not be designed to be hooked up to anything other than the unit that it came with. So hooking it up this way could possibly cause damage.

Oh yeah, Welcome to Home Theater Shack.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi there. Welcome to the Shack!

It sounds like your old system had a passive sub, which is basically just a low frequency speaker cone. The Samsung receiver or all-in-one unit probably did the amplification and crossover internally.

You will at least need to buy a small sub-amp to drive that speaker, but you can get some good cheap subs at places like Parts Express for about the same money.

Good luck.

EDIT: Does the sub box itself have the outputs for the L and R speakers to plug into? If that is the case, then you can wire the sub to the Left and Right outputs of the Sony and then run the main L and R off the sub. It limits placement options, but will work without spending money.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like Mark just said the same thing -- just when I thought I was being helpful


----------



## byrdw (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm at work, so I don't have the model number of the sub but it was part of an "all-in-one" kit. The sub is a passive sub and does not have any output connections to pass the signal to the L/R speakers. It sounds as if I will just need to break down and buy a sub.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well... you could try hooking it up in parallel :explode: :hide:

Of course a new sub will outperform the one you have plus it'll be much more versatile.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Are you on a tight budget? If so, there are several <$300 subs that have impressive value. Some options to get you started: BIC America F12, HSU STF-1, Lava LSP-10, Outlaw M8, Velodyne VX-11, and Acoustech H-100.

I'm sure any of these would impress when compared to the passive kit sub.

Enjoy!


----------

